# Ever tried a Cohiba Behike?



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

If so what was it like? A good smoke? Overrated?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've smoked several over the years. They do better with at least a few years of age. The 2011 I smoked with about two years on it was maybe the best of the ones I've had (and in my memory was actually one of the best cigars I've had period, but memory isn't always accurate, especially when it comes to consumable products; it was a gift and smoked just after my second baby girl was born). More recent years have been less-impressive; really good cigars, but leave you wondering if they're worth the price tag.

From what I've read from others' experiences, this tends to be the case - early years were remarkable, later years somewhat less so. It remains to be seen if age will bring them up, but most seem to agree the early years won't be matched by current production.

I have several 52's and 54's that I'm not going to touch for another several years to see if they improve, but I'm certainly not rushing out to stock up right now.

EDIT: Here's a link to the review I wrote back in 2012.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cohiba-behike-52-review-thanks-the_brain.html


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I have had a couple, BHK 54 from 2011 with about 2 years on it, and to this day my favorite smoke. Then I had another from 2013 with about a year and half on it, and it was good but that one was not worth the coin, at the time. From what I gather from the rest of the fellas is that just like most Cohibas they will need some decent downtime to be appreciated. 5+ years at least. I have not been lucky or patient enough to put them to sleep that long.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Derek and Henry gave some great info. All Cohibas benefit from a few years rest and start to shine @ 5+ years so I would assume this would be the case for Behike line. I have had a couple OR's (as gifts) and have a few boxes of 52 and 54's from 11 and 12 which I have also sampled. IMHO I would rather spend my coin on CoRo's, Espys or Lanceros. The Behike's are great cigars but for the price they command these are now a pass for me.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I had a few as well and honestly would rather have spent the $$ elsewhere.

Glad i tried them but won't ever shell out for more.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a Cohiba Cheerleader. ..I love the quality and taste and the thing about the Behike. .they are indeed good and aging these are necessary to really arrive at their full potential. ..that's the downside as you can get Siglos IV and VI's and enjoy them after a much briefer period. ..even an Espy can be enjoyed after a year with as much taste and quality. It's as much about economics as well...buy a box of Esplendidos for a better deal...smokem much sooner and enjoy just as much. This after probably smoking at least 20 boxes of Espy in my life and smoking 1 box of Behikes...JMHO.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Cigary; said:


> .buy a box of Esplendidos for a better deal..


The Espys is by far the superior smoke, those are well worth the $$


----------



## Churchhill CO (Sep 16, 2015)

OUCH! So it's better to let them sit for a few years?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Shemp75 said:


> The Espys is by far the superior smoke, those are well worth the $$


I agree 200%....my love affair with the Espys goes back to the late 90's when I had my first one and thought....this is what Cigars are all about. It inspired me to buy one box every year since and then I discovered the Siglos...IV and VI's and the CoRos....one box ever since for the last decade for each one which is why I don't get too excited over the Behikes or buying them...of course I would never turn one away.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

I do indeed love the 52s. Haven't been nearly as impressed with the 54/56s. Although, I didn't let the 54/56 sit nearly as long as the 52. I just recently stocked up on 4 52s that will sit for at least 2 years. Great smoke, but I also second the Esplendido purchase!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The Behikes are really good and better than Siglo VI when at the two to three year mark. At five years the Siglo VI is superior IMO. At almost half the cost, my future purchases week lean toward Siglo VI. I also share the same opinion as others regarding the Espy. Those are delicious too. Better than Behike and usually a better price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

